# Westminster 2010



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/

Here are the invited goldens for 2010. 

CH Birnam Wood's Hoot Gibson
CH Easthill Broxden Pop Star
CH Golden Trip Snow Dream
CH Tempo's U'Ve Got What Gets Me
CH Toasty's Treasure Island


I'm all excited because Tally's mom CH Gracie is competing at Westminster with the Topgun Team. Anyone else going to watch/participate this year?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks for posting that! 
Do you know the call names for those dogs?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

CH Birnam Wood's Hoot Gibson
CH Easthill Broxden Pop Star
CH Golden Trip Snow Dream
CH Tempo's U'Ve Got What Gets Me
CH Toasty's Treasure Island


Call names are:

Gibson
Nick
Sarah
Player
Treasure


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I was just checking out the Westminster website to learn more about it. Is this event televised? Or any of the big dog shows for that matter?


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> I'm all excited because Tally's mom CH Gracie is competing at Westminster with the Topgun Team. Anyone else going to watch/participate this year?


Remember - other than the top five (invited) the rest of the field is by lottery until the show fills. There are lots of folks that plan to go and don't get in. It's weird because some of the rarer breeds end up with HUGE entries and other more popular breeds have what seems like a really small entry. All dogs have to be Champions to enter - there are no classes - just best of breed.

And for EssJay, yes, Westminster is televised live. Usually on the USA network on that Monday and Tuesday. Just groups - though breed judging has been made available online.

The "National Dog Show" (Philadelphia) will be broadcast (taped) after the Macy's parade tomorrow afternoon....I won't tell you who won ;-)
Erica


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

MurphyTeller said:


> Remember - other than the top five (invited) the rest of the field is by lottery until the show fills. There are lots of folks that plan to go and don't get in. It's weird because some of the rarer breeds end up with HUGE entries and other more popular breeds have what seems like a really small entry. All dogs have to be Champions to enter - there are no classes - just best of breed.
> 
> And for EssJay, yes, Westminster is televised live. Usually on the USA network on that Monday and Tuesday. Just groups - though breed judging has been made available online.
> 
> ...


 
There is a very short window for entries to get in for Westminster. Limits are usually reached within an hour. Frustrating, too, is that there are people who actually enter with no intention of actually showing, simply for the status of having their dog's name in the catalogue.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

MurphyTeller said:


> And for EssJay, yes, Westminster is televised live. Usually on the USA network on that Monday and Tuesday. Just groups - though breed judging has been made available online.


I think I'm out of luck as I don't think we get USA network in Canada  I'll check the tv guide closer to the date, though.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

MurphyTeller said:


> Remember - other than the top five (invited) the rest of the field is by lottery until the show fills.
> Erica


Luckily, she's in- the window is super-small, but her handler was up early that day.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Luckily, she's in- the window is super-small, but her handler was up early that day.


 
How does she know? Entries have not been announced yet. The official close is not until 12/4 at 3:00pm.


*SUBMISSION DATES FOR ALL ENTRIES:* Once the Top 5 list and the eligible Juniors list is posted on the Westminster and InfoDog websites, or beginning November 16, 2009 (whichever is earlier), Best of Breed/Variety entries (both invited and non-invited) and Junior Showmanship entries may be sent via any traditional postal service that will deliver to a P.O. Box and does not require a signature for delivery or through infodog.com at any time to be received no later than 3 PM (ET) Friday, December 4, 2009. No entry will be accepted that requires a signature for delivery. No entries, for other than Invited dogs, invited Juniors exhibiting Invited dogs or Junior Showmanship Only, will be processed prior to 8 AM (ET) on Friday, December 4, 2009. As in the past, all other entries will be accumulated in random order until all invitees have been processed.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Good question- i'll inquire and get back to you! Maybe it's the before hatching chickens hotel room syndrome. . . Well, it's fun to dream.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

esSJay said:


> I think I'm out of luck as I don't think we get USA network in Canada  I'll check the tv guide closer to the date, though.


You might not be able to see it live then - but it'll be available online...
Erica


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Are we making bets?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks! I guess I was lazy, I did know Gibson, Nick, and Treasure. Should have just asked for the other 2!
:doh:



Pointgold said:


> CH Birnam Wood's Hoot Gibson
> CH Easthill Broxden Pop Star
> CH Golden Trip Snow Dream
> CH Tempo's U'Ve Got What Gets Me
> ...


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Mirror mirror on the wall, who has 30 Best In Show rosettes as we near the end of Fall?


----------



## iLoveEnzo (Dec 9, 2008)

just five dogs?


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

iLoveEnzo said:


> just five dogs?


The top five of every breed are invited - meaning their entries are accepted right away - without having to go through the lottery system. After closing (December 4th I think) the supers will put all of the "non-invitees" into a drawing and will pull envelopes until the show is full. There will likely be more than 5 goldens and it's possible that not all of those five will actually send entries or attend the show. I tried to find the statistic but couldn't find it (of course when I'm looking for it I can't find it) - pertaining to what percentage of invitees (across all-breeds) actually enter and attend Westminster - When I read it I was surprised at how low it was - If I recall it was over 50% but only just over 50%. 
E


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

MurphyTeller said:


> I tried to find the statistic but couldn't find it (of course when I'm looking for it I can't find it) - pertaining to what percentage of invitees (across all-breeds) actually enter and attend Westminster - When I read it I was surprised at how low it was - If I recall it was over 50% but only just over 50%.
> E


It's all about who's judging...


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

I have never been to the Westminster Show, or any show of any size for that matter. If I wanted to go, what should I know, how much are tickets, where is the most economical place to stay?? I am a country person and very much at a loss here.
Thank you.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

And dare I ask...
What is the going rate for a professional handler at Westminster?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

GoldenSail said:


> And dare I ask...
> What is the going rate for a professional handler at Westminster?


That would be $1k...


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> That would be $1k...


Well in that case, I'm available if any of you want me to show your dogs for you. We probably wouldn't win, but if we did it would certainly earn several book and movie deals!


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> That would be $1k...


PLUS expenses.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

And if you win Breed, go BOS, get a JAM, take a Group Placement. . .and mother of all prizes, go BIS. . .gotta tip!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

rappwizard said:


> And if you win Breed, go BOS, get a JAM, take a Group Placement. . .and mother of all prizes, go BIS. . .gotta tip!


 
Yep. In the pro handler world, that is a "bonus", but it is charged for. Right on the rate cards. Now, it you wanna _tip _them, that's extra!


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Capehank said:


> I have never been to the Westminster Show, or any show of any size for that matter. If I wanted to go, what should I know, how much are tickets, where is the most economical place to stay?? I am a country person and very much at a loss here.
> Thank you.


Probably the most economical place to stay would be out of the city and than take the train in. I'm happy to give you a list of some cheaper hotels in NYC - some only have a sink in the room and dorm style bathrooms (private bathrooms, not bathroom stalls, but they are for the entire floor to share). I've done NYC on the cheap(er) side, and always found safe places to stay, though not necessarily the most glamorous. The cheapest option by far is to stay out of the city and take the train in - the further out the better as far as cost goes, but you'd have to plan your timing accordingly - if you don't mind a 30 min to 1 hr train ride each way it works. There are some good places in NJ I've stayed too. As far as food goes you can survive on Greys Papaya hotdogs (walking distance from the Garden) and their hot dog + papaya juice special is pretty spectacular! hehe : There are plenty of places to eat above hot dogs that are very economical in the city too. 

I've only been to Westminster once and I was little so I don't remember much about it - we lived in Princeton at the time so we just took the train in. My friends that go most years all either go as owners of dogs or by working there/through the media. I'm dying to go back.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

If you want to go back and look at last year's Goldens, there is really nice video here:

http://vodpod.com/watch/1350636-golden-retrievers-2009-westminster?pod=landofpuregold

Unfortunately, there's no announcer or voice over so for people like me, it's impossible to know which dog is which. Fun to watch though.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I heard via the golden grapevine that Razz's Dad, Klassaam's ZoomZoomZoom "Zoom" is entered this year!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Yep. In the pro handler world, that is a "bonus", but it is charged for. Right on the rate cards. Now, it you wanna _tip _them, that's extra!


So the bonus doesn't count as the tip??? LOL


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

So the answer to PG's Gracie question( and probably ZoomZoomZoom too???) is that they are speculating that golden enteries might be down a bit bc of the economy (based on last year), and that there's a better chance than usual with the lottery. They think it's likely- they don't know for sure.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am excited for Treasure. My gambler and Treasure have the same Granddad-CH Toasty's Baxter.:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Here is a quick pic of Tally's Westminster-bound mom, Gracie. She is looking forward to being a glamour girlie in New York with team Desrosiers!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Beautiful photo of Gracie!!

I would LOVE to go to Westminster. How difficult is it to obtain tickets? 

In the past, I have always stayed at the Hotel Pennsylvania when in New York. I think it's really close to "the Garden". Not a great hotel, but very convenient to everything!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

This will sound silly, but I got all excited when I saw Tucker's dad strut his stuff at Westminster!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

The breeder that I am getting my new pup from has a Golden showing at Westminister. In January he won BOB in 6 of the CA shows he entered with several Group 1s. Didn't quite make that elusive BIS.
It will be interesting to see how he fairs with the rest of the nation.
His call name is Tonka, reg name: Eldorado's Promises D'Best H3X.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I always look forward to this so much----and always feel the goldens get overlooked!!!! Am I just predjuice?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

BayBeams said:


> The breeder that I am getting my new pup from has a Golden showing at Westminister. In January he won BOB in 6 of the CA shows he entered with several Group 1s. Didn't quite make that elusive BIS.
> It will be interesting to see how he fairs with the rest of the nation.
> His call name is Tonka, reg name: Eldorado's Promises D'Best H3X.


I've been following Tonka this year- he is really making a splash.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

The Pennsylvania is dog central for the Garden--they turn one of the basement levels into a great big X-pen!! Unless you know someone going to the show it is unlikely you will be able to stay there at this point.

eSSJay, in Canada the show is broadcast live on Discovery HD and Animal Planet http://www.discoveryhd.ca/shows/showdetails.aspx?sid=14188


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Gwen said:


> I heard via the golden grapevine that Razz's Dad, Klassaam's ZoomZoomZoom "Zoom" is entered this year!


Yes, it states on Klassem's website that Zoom is competing!!
Too much fun 
We'll be watching this for sure to see how Timber's "Grandpa" does


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

You definitely can get it on TV in Canada...at least on the cable channels...I've watched it for several years..can't guarantee it was live though...


----------

